# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  انتهاء التحضيرات لإقامة معرض سوفكس 2012

## معاذ ملحم

*انتهاء التحضيرات لإقامة معرض سوفكس 2012*

*


* عمان - بترا - بإشراف مباشر وحضور سمو الأمير فيصل بن الحسين تم وضع اللمسات الأخيرة على التحضيرات لإقامة معرض ومؤتمر قوات العمليات الخاصة (سوفكس 2012) الذي ينعقد خلال الفترة من 7 الى 10 ايار الحالي بمشاركة قادة ومسؤولين مدنيين وعسكريين.

وتابع سموه امس الخميس بحضور سمو الامير هاشم بن الحسين ورئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الفريق الركن مشعل محمد الزبن ونائبه وعدد من رؤساء الهيئات في القيادة العامة وقائد سلاح الجو الملكي والمفتش العام وقائد العمليات الخاصة المشتركة وعدد من كبار ضباط القوات المسلحة ، الاستعدادات في قاعدة الملك عبد الله الاول الجوية في ماركا مكان انعقاد سوفكس 2012  لما تشكله الدورة التاسعة لسوفكس من أهمية على المستوى المحلي والاقليمي والدولي.

وقال مدير عام معرض سوفكس عامر الطباع  ان سوفكس 2012  يستعد بعد العمل الدؤوب والتحضيرات التي جرت على قدم وساق لاستقبال ضيوفه من جميع أرجاء العالم مشيرا إلى أنه سيبقى الملتقى الدولي لكبار المسؤولين والقادة المدنيين والعسكريين من دول العالم الذين يجتمعون في الأردن لتعزيز روابط التعاون والعمل المشترك وتبادل الخبرات وبناء الشراكات لضمان الأمن والأمان لكل شعوب العالم. 

وأضاف لوكالة الانباء الاردنية (بترا) ان « الإشراف المباشر من لدن سمو الأمير فيصل بن الحسين وتواجده في آخر يوم للتحضيرات يعكس اهتمام سموه الكبير بسوفكس وإيمانه برسالته وغاياته وذلك ترجمة لرؤية جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني في ان يكون سوفكس ملتقى لتوطيد الأمن والسلام العالميين». 

وتبدأ أعمال وفعاليات سوفكس 2012 بمؤتمر ليوم واحد حول ( مستقبل العمليات الخاصة في ضوء الحروب الحديثة ) لتسليط الضوء على خبرات ومنجزات القوات الخاصة في العديد من دول العالم بما فيها الأردن والعراق والولايات المتحدة الأميركية والمملكة المتحدة وألمانيا وفرنسا وايطاليا وتركيا وتنزانيا واستراليا. ويهدف المؤتمر الى تبادل الخبرات والاستراتيجيات في قضايا ذات مساس مباشر بقوات العمليات الخاصة مثل مكافحة القراصنة والبحث والإنقاذ وقوات حفظ السلام والتحديات الملحة والأساليب المقترحة لمواجهتها باستخدام احدث التقنيات والتكنولوجيا الحربية.

ويشارك في المؤتمر العديد من رؤساء الدول ووزراء الدفاع ورؤساء الأركان وكبار ضباط القوات الخاصة والقوات البرية والجوية من جميع أنحاء العالم للعمل على بناء جسور التفاهم والتعاون لتوطيد الأمن والسلام العالميين.
ويجمع المعرض الذي يقام خلال الفترة من 8 الى 10 ايار أهم وابرز الشركات المصنعة في قطاع الدفاع من العديد من  دول العالم إلى جانب شركات متوسطة وصغيرة تعمل في مجال قوات العمليات الخاصة والأمن القومي .

ويتيح المعرض الذي يقام على مساحة 75 الف متر مربع لزواره من كبار القادة وصناع القرار في المنطقة والعالم الاطلاع على أحدث ما توصلت إليه الشركات المصنعة في قطاع الدفاع من معدات وتكنولوجيا متطورة.

----------


## دموع الغصون

تحضيرات رائعة ومتابعة مميزة من أصحاب السمو الملكي وكل القائمين على انجاز ونجاح هذا المعرض 
نتمنى أن تكون نتائجه طيبه على الجميع 
أشكرك معاذ على التغطية

----------

